# Debutant à part entière ... décide enfin à se mettre à linux

## adnshinys

Bonjour à tous ....

Enfin ..depuis des années que je me posait la question .. ;  avec multiples tentatives avec l'achat des ersion red hat 5.2 puis 6.0 dont  je ne me suis pas vraiment mis les mains dedans, par l'aspect répulsif de la méthode que je n'appréciais pas beaucoup.

Cependant, en 2006, avec les nouveaus sytèmes de linux, en particulier "gentoo" , j'ai décidé de nouveau de m'y mettre ... et voilà avec avoir téléchargé la  version 2005, je commence l'installtion en suivant les tutoriels pas à pas ...

mais je commence déjà à galérer ... et c'est pourquoi .. je voudrais savoir si une personne dans ce forum ..pouvait m'aider à approfondir mes connaissance dans ce domaine de "linuxien" afin que je laisse tomber définitivement windob ..et par ailleurs, me suivre jusqu'au bout à l'installation de ce gentoo  ....

merci d'avance à toutes personnes ...

----------

## titoucha

Bienvenu à toi.   :Very Happy: 

Tu trouveras de l'aide ici, dans la doc et sur le wiki de Gentoo. http://fr.gentoo-wiki.com/Accueil

pourquoi as-tu téléchargé la version 2005, il existe la 2006.1 bien plus récente.

PS: il faut que te mettes ton titre en conformité avec la charte du forum https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-391873.html

----------

## gbetous

En général, ceux qui se mettent à Linux conniassent plutôt bien Windows, et devoir tout réapprendre (ou presque) est assez frustrant. On passe de PowerUser à Newbie, ca fait plaisir à personne (un peu comme quand on est le kaïd des CM2 et qu'on arrive en 6e   :Mr. Green:  )

Mais le jeu en vaut vraiment la chandelle. Pour moi, Linux est synonyme d'avoir le contrôle sur sa machine. On peut savoir TOUT ce qu'il se passe, pourquoi et comment. A force, on commence à faire des choses inconcevables sous Windows, et c'est là que ca devient grisant !

Sache juste qu'en choisissant Gentoo, t'as pas pris la distrib la plus facile à utiliser, mais t'as pris celle qui te forcera justement à apprendre, comprendre et avancer.

Dans moins d'un an, tu écriras a qqu'un d'autre un message comme le mien.

Bonne chance, et n'hésite pas à faire appel à nous   :Very Happy: 

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Lance toi, vas-y. Et puis de toute façon la doc de gentoo est la meilleure doc au monde, et le forum est le plus sympa au monde ( bon n'est pas peur si tu tombes sur Trevoke la première fois, il est un peu frustré en ce moment de ne pas être modo   :Laughing:  ).

Allez, bienvenue à toi du coté lumineux du clavier, et bonne chance.

----------

## ercete

Bienvenue à toi adnshinys,

je n'ajouterai qu'une seule chose à ce qui est dis au dessus, c'est qu'avec gentoo (comme avec n'importe quelle autre distribution d'ailleurs)

il faut avant tout savoir lire !   :Rolling Eyes: 

oui je sais ca parait bête comme ça, mais c'est vrai : la majorité des problèmes que tu vas rencontrer ont déjà été discutés plusieurs fois, le plus souvent sur les forums.

Laisse moi donc te présenter celles qui deviendront tes meilleures amies :

Notre amie la documentation, qui reste la meilleure source : http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/index.xml

hélas elle est parfois un peu déroutante pour les néophytes.

La fonction recherche du forum https://forums.gentoo.org/search.php : attention, pense à choisir 'French' dans la liste des forums recherchés parce que sinon tu ne tomberas que sur des réponses en anglais !

Il y a aussi les wikis comme l'a dis titoucha qui apportent pas mal de réponses : http://fr.gentoo-wiki.com/Accueil

Voilà, si tu trouves pas de réponses avec tout ça et que des doutes subsistent, ça grouille de gens qui peuvent aider sur le forum français.

Bon vent !  :Wink: 

----------

## kaworu

Salut à toi !

Tout comme toi je me suis plongé dans GNU/Linux il y a peu de temps (bientôt un an).

J'ai commencé par Gentoo ! Simplement parce que quand tu commence, tu te fiche d'avoir une distrib basée sur des rpm/deb/source, ce que t'as vraiment besoin c'est une doc solide, et un forum réactif et compétent (et là, Gentoo est loin devant  :Wink:  ). Je suis toujours sous Gentoo après avoir testé de multiples distrib, parce que vraiment j'ai trouvé mon bonheur (Gentoo rocks!) ^^'

Sache qu'en testant Gentoo, tu apprendra vraiment bcp sur le fonctionnement de GNU/Linux, et si tu décide de changer de distrib, tout ce que t'aura appris ne sera pas perdu. Par contre il faut vraiment bien lire la doc, et ça prend du temps (mais bon, t'as tout le temps des compilations  :Wink:  ). Courage et bien venue sur la banquise !

PS : pour l'install, n'utilise pas l'installateur graphique, je te conseil doc + stage3

----------

## adnshinys

Merci à tous de votre réponse et de vos encouragements ....

J'ai réussi à avancer dans le projet de me perfectionner avec gentoo ce matin.

J'ai relu et refait  et j'ai mieux compris la première partie de l'installation, tout en relalant avec windows les différents modes de fonctionnement.

Mais j'ai plusieurs questions :

- Concerant les partitions : 

La partition"boot" doit être toujours égal à 32 Mo quelque soit la taille du disque dur  et peut elle être supérieur à cette valeur ou  cela ne sert à rien car il stockera un minimum dinfo.

Le partition  Swap, est-elle égal à 512 Mo ou existe-t-il un calcul en fonction de la taille du disque et de la mémoire ?

Par ailleurs, le boot est toujours égal à hda1 et swap = hda2 ?

Nous pouvons ensuite avoir hda3, puis hda4 etc  et les dossiers, var, usr, temp etc  sont stockés dans  hda3. Jai lu que nous pouvions créer donc dautres hda et mettre dans ces partitions, les répertoires usr pour lun et sur une autre var ou temp. Y a-t-il vraiment une optimisation ?

Quelle proposition de partition pouvez-vous me faire pour un hdd 200Go afin doptimiser le système ?

Ou puis-je trouver toute les commandes de linux (copier, coller, déplacer, création de dossier, suppression, renommer, lister le matériel de lordinateur, des dossiers, vérifications des drivers installés, etc )

Je continue déjà à continuer à installer gentoo et je vous tiens au courant de mes pbs 

Merci à vous tous encore 

.

----------

## Temet

Bonjour,

Télécharge la version 2006.1, sinon tu vas devoir migrer gcc, et commencer par ça, c'est pas un cadeau.

----------

## Ezka

Fait un tour sur le site de lea-linux, y a des aides trés bien   :Wink:  : www.lea-linux.org

Pour le shell tu pourras trouver :

http://www.lea-linux.org/cached/index/Admin-admin_env-shell.html

----------

## gbetous

 *adnshinys wrote:*   

> 
> 
> La partition"boot" doit être toujours égal à 32 Mo quelque soit la taille du disque dur  et peut elle être supérieur à cette valeur ou  cela ne sert à rien car il stockera un minimum dinfo.

 

La partition boot n'est meme pas obligatoire. La seule qui soit obligatoire est bien évidemment '/' (et swap, memem si en fait on peut s'en passer dans l'absolut)

32Mo est une bonne taille : tu n'y mettra jamais rien d'énorme dedans : juste des noyaux Linux. A moins que tu ne comptes les collectionner et vouloir booter sur 30 noyaux différents (acutellement il pèse autour de 1,5Mo, selon les options), une telle taille est largement suffisante.

Ce qui est surtout important pour la partition de boot c'est d'etre en premier dans ton disque dur. AInsi, elle sera toujours facilement accessible par les différents utiliaires de boot (LILO ou Grub).

 *adnshinys wrote:*   

> Le partition  Swap, est-elle égal à 512 Mo ou existe-t-il un calcul en fonction de la taille du disque et de la mémoire ?

 

Avant, on disait "le double de la mémoire". Mais avec un ordi de 1Go, mettre un swap de 2Go n'a presque aucun sens !!! Si tu utilises vraiment 2Go de swap, je te dis pas comme ça va ramer par rapport à ce que ça aurait été avec 3Go de RAM !!!

Encore une fois, 512Mo est un bon ordre de grandeur, qui va a peu près à tout le monde. Si t'as vraiment de la place, tu peux augementer, mais je doute que ca te serve...

 *adnshinys wrote:*   

> Par ailleurs, le boot est toujours égal à hda1 et swap = hda2 ?

 

Ce sont les grandes coutumes. Pour le boot, je pense que j'ai l'explication (voir plus haut). Pour le swap... je sais pas trop en fait. On le met de suite pour être sûr de pas l'oublier ?   :Laughing: 

 *adnshinys wrote:*   

> Quelle proposition de partition pouvez-vous me faire pour un hdd 200Go afin doptimiser le système ?

 

C'est très gros 200o !!!

Je pense que tu peux en profiter pour créer des partitions spéciales /tmp, /var, /home et /usr.

/tmp : n'est jamais très gros. 1Go par exemple. Chez moi, il est meme en RAM, et je ne possède "que" 1Go de RAM !

/var et /usr : ce sont les 2 répertoires qui grossissent bcp lors de l'utilisation. Une 50aine de Go chacuns devrait te donner de l'air pour un moment !

/home : ce sera là ou il y aura ton repertoire perso (Mes Documents pour simplifier). A toi de voir ce dont tu as besoins ou pas.

Rien ne t'empeche de ne pas tout formater, et de te laisser 50 ou meme 100Go sous le coude ! Rien ne t'empechera ensuite de te créer de nouvelles partitions (/video, /mp3 ou je ne sais quoi), ou de faire mumuse avec le RAID etc...

 *adnshinys wrote:*   

> Ou puis-je trouver toute les commandes de linux...

 

Là, tu as bcp à apprendre, bcp plus qu'une simple liste de commandes. En effet, bcp de commandes n'existent pas, tu te les crées toi-même en utilisant une suite de commandes de bases. Bref le site de lea-linux est un bon conseil.

----------

## titoucha

 *gbetous wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ce qui est surtout important pour la partition de boot c'est d'etre en premier dans ton disque dur. AInsi, elle sera toujours facilement accessible par les différents utiliaires de boot (LILO ou Grub).

 

Pour la partition /boot tu peux la mettre ou tu veux, pour ma part je l'ai mise après la /swap et /, je ne la mets pas en premier, car elle se trouverait sur la partie la plus "rapide" du disque et vu qu'elle ne sert qu'une fois au démarrage je trouve ça pas terrible pour les performances.

----------

## salamandrix

Juste une précision pour la taille des partitions : /var bien qu'il grossisse avec le temps, pour un pc à usage domestique (comprendre un pc qui ne fait pas serveur), il ne prendra pas des tailles exorbitantes (pour ma part il fait dans les 300 Mo actuellement, et lorsque trop grand je verrai pour du ménage), personnellement je ne crois pas très utile de faire une partition pour ce répertoire.

Pour /usr, c'est le répertoire qui accueille la majorité des programmes. Idem, je n'ai jamais fait de partition qui lui soit dédiée. Ma partition racine '/' a toujours été au alentour de 10 Go, ce qui a comblé mes besoins. Maintenant il est vrai que gentoo a besoin de place pour la compilation, donc peut-être prévoir 20 Go (à moins de dédié une partition pour les compilations et le stockage des sources).

Pour la /home, je trouve plus sympatique de se contenter de 5 Go et parallèlement de faire des partitions dédiées pour la musique, la vidéos etc...

Et sinon enfin pour la swap, si tu as deux disques durs, il est bien de la mettre sur le second disque dur (ainsi l'accès à la swap peut se faire simultanément à l'accès système), et en début de disque dur (car l'accès y est théoriquement plus rapide).

Maintenant les goûts et les couleurs...   :Very Happy: 

Dans tous les cas bienvenu.

----------

## Enlight

Pour ma part j'encourage assez à placer /usr/portage sur une partition dédiée, car c'est un répertoire à l'activité peu banale : énormément de fichiers, très souvent mis à jour et avec des niveaux de sous-répertoires assez importants ce qui rends les fichiers potetiellement plaçable un peu partout sur la partition, exactement le genre de choses que je ne veux pas voir dans mon /

Pour /var, même raisonnement, vu que c'est là qu'on compile. Le reste a déjà été dit.

Sinon @salamandrix, ta reflexion sur le placement de la swap est bonne, mais encore mieux s tu as deux disques durs (et que tu ne fais pas de raid) ce serait de "croiser" les partitions et les journals correspondant (au minimum ext3 et xFS en sont capables)

----------

## xelif

puis je vous rappeler que vous parlez a un debutant? 

bienvenue a toi en ces lieux...

pour debuter je te conseille truc simple tu complexifieras quand tu sentiras prêt  :Wink: 

dans tous les cas bienvenue, j'espere que tu as prevu une bonne dose d'aspirine ...

sinon commence en effet par un cdrom 2006.1, ou alors quand tu devras telecharger le stage, telecharge le stage 2006.1 correspondant a ton architecture ca evitera des problèmes de mise à jour qui peuvent etre tres lourd pour un debutant

et sinon

Bienvenue en enfer   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:  lol ( je plaisante bien sur )

----------

## ghoti

 *gbetous wrote:*   

> C'est très gros 200o !!!

 

C'est ce que je croyais aussi jusqu'au jour où j'ai fait un peu de montage vidéo !  :Laughing: 

 *salamandrix wrote:*   

> Et sinon enfin pour la swap, si tu as deux disques durs, il est bien de la mettre sur le second disque dur (ainsi l'accès à la swap peut se faire simultanément à l'accès système), et en début de disque dur (car l'accès y est théoriquement plus rapide).

 

En même temps, dans le meilleur des monde, une swap ne devrait jamais être sollicitée. De plus, si ça se met à swapper, la vitesse d'accès aux infos chute d'un facteur 1000 alors, ce n'est pas le chouïa d'augmentation de débit en périphérie qui va faire la différence ! A mon avis, il vaut mieux garder les précieux cylindres périphériques pour un usage plus judicieux.

 *xelif wrote:*   

> pour debuter je te conseille truc simple tu complexifieras quand tu sentiras prêt 

 

+1000 !

Pour commencer : une partition racine, (à la rigueur une home et une swap) et basta !

De toutes façons, lorsque tu auras un peu plus d'expérience, tu pourras facilement reventiler ton système sur toutes les partitions que tu veux !

Bienvenue, au fait !  :Smile: 

----------

## titoucha

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> 
> 
> En même temps, dans le meilleur des monde, une swap ne devrait jamais être sollicitée. De plus, si ça se met à swapper, la vitesse d'accès aux infos chute d'un facteur 1000 alors, ce n'est pas le chouïa d'augmentation de débit en périphérie qui va faire la différence ! A mon avis, il vaut mieux garder les précieux cylindres périphériques pour un usage plus judicieux.
> 
> 

 

Tout à fait j'ai même mis mon swap au centre du disque (contrairement à ce que j'ai écris avant) car il ne sert pas souvent.

----------

## Delvin

Personnelement pour un usage non serveur, je pense que seul /home peut etre placé sur une partition à part, comme ca si on veut formatter le systéme, /home ne bouge pas et on est tranquille  :Smile: 

----------

## adnshinys

merci déjà à xelif de comprendre que je suis débutant en linux  et un GranD MERCI aux autres qui pensent comme moi parfois et oublie les procédures habituelles.

Il faut savoir qu'actuellement, j'utilise mon windowb avec de :

faire de la programmation php/html avec bloc note et dreamweather, flash et swish

faire de l'infographie avec photoshop et illustrator

faire de des montage vidéo dvd avec Pinnacle Studio 

faire de la programmation en c++ et visual basic --- heuuuu je suis débutant aussi

internet,  et pack bureautique 

Création divx , lecture etc ...

Je réalise des montages sons, musiques - musiciens dans l'âmes ...

je voudrais avec linux avoir plus de stabilité, de multitache, et de contrôle ....crées un accès de base de donnée etc ...

Je suis administrateur d'un club de tennis et j'aimerai par la suite développer qqch de super fonctionnel pour cela, ce que je fais actuellemement avec windob ..mais je suis vraiment motivé de migter vers linux et tout compile moi même ce que je voudrais et partager avec les autres mes idées ....

Mais pour le moment, en effet je suis un simple débutant .mais j'apprend très vite sans prétention de ma part et je veux apprendre très vite afin de pouvaire faire ce que je veux ....

Pour répondre aux questions des autres adhérents, je suis sur le version de gentoo 2006.

J'ai en fait réalisé :

- Partition des disques  ..que je veux mieux gérer.

- activation des partitions

- activation de la mémoire virtuelle

- téléchargement de la dernière version du portage

-  changement du cd vers hdd (chroot, je pense)

-  te j'ai une erreur que je dois analyser dont j'ai, je pense trouvé ...

mais j'aurai suite à cela à poser quelques questions pour avancer plus rapidement ...

Je remercie encore tout le monde pour vos réponse ....Je reprend dès demain, après mon entrainement de tennis par équipe dès 9h00  ....

je tiens à vous informer que je vais aussi tester mandriva 2007  mais je tiens à maitriser gentoo et linux en lui même ....

Bonne nuit à tous ....

Si quelqu'un répond avant tout le monde ..j'aimerai savoir si quelqu'un pouvait me donner la procédure générale de l'intallation de gentoo afin de comparer .. 

exemple :

1 - créer les partitions - prépartion des disques

2 - création du système de fichiers

3 -activation de la mémoire virtuelle

4- décompression du fichier stage 3  ....

etc ... 

le détail des procédures afin d'analyser des défférentes étapes à travailler jusqu'à l'interface graphique d'un part et d'uatres part les analyses et les utilisation de gentoo par la suite  ..on verra ds quelque mois 

Merci à tous et à demain ...

----------

## truc

tu as le droit de dire windows(pas forcément 'windob' en te mordillant les lèvres... tu sais on t'en voudra pas.. il y a je crois beaucoup de personne qui ont encore envie/besoin de l'utiliser...

On ne te jettera pas de pierre si tu utilise windows (enfin moi si mais pas les autres..  :Laughing:  j'plaisante bien sûr  :Wink:  )

----------

## geekounet

 *truc wrote:*   

> tu as le droit de dire windows(pas forcément 'windob' en te mordillant les lèvres... tu sais on t'en voudra pas.. il y a je crois beaucoup de personne qui ont encore envie/besoin de l'utiliser...
> 
> On ne te jettera pas de pierre si tu utilise windows (enfin moi si mais pas les autres..  j'plaisante bien sûr  )

 

+1, même si ça m'arrive de le dire aussi, même si on apprécie pas cet OS, c'est plutôt lourd de le lire à chaque phrase où il apparait. Un peu de respect tout de même ...

----------

## ghoti

 *adnshinys wrote:*   

> j'aimerai savoir si quelqu'un pouvait me donner la procédure générale de l'intallation de gentoo afin de comparer .. 
> 
> exemple :
> 
> 1 - créer les partitions - prépartion des disques
> ...

 

Si tu cherches quelque-chose de synthétique, il y a le Guide d'installation rapide de Gentoo Linux x86

----------

## Enlight

 *adnshinys wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Bonne nuit à tous ....
> 
> 

 

Héhé, profites en, c'était la dernière nuit de sommeil de ta vie!  :Mr. Green: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Si quelqu'un répond avant tout le monde ..j'aimerai savoir si quelqu'un pouvait me donner la procédure générale de l'intallation de gentoo afin de comparer .. 
> 
> exemple :
> ...

 

donc de 1 à 4 t'as tout bon.

5) décompression de l'arbre de portage

6) entrée dans le nouvel environnement (chroot)

7) synchronisation de l'arbre de portage

7b) "optionnel à ce moment" mise à jour du système de base

 :Cool:  mise à jour des variables d'environement (nom de machine, heure etc...) création de nouveaux utilisateurs mots de passe etc...

9) installation du kernel

10) installation de grub

=== a partir de là tu peux rebooter dans ton installation ===

11) installation et configurationdu serveur graphique (X)

11b) "optionnel" installation des drivers graphiques propriétaires et ajustement de la configuration de X

12) installation du client graphique choisi

----------

## E11

[MaVie] Raa, le point 9 : configuration du kernel ! Quand je débutais, qu'est ce que j'ai sué pour ce machin   :Laughing:  (heureusement qu'il y avait genkernel même si c'était pas top...   :Rolling Eyes: )[/MaVie]

Sinon, entre le point 9 et 10, je rajouterais : "Edition des fichiers de configurations et installations des programmes 'systèmes' " car en suivant le manuel gentoo "classique" la plupart de la configuration se fait là, et on ne peut la passer sous peine de non démarrage de gentoo. (le manuel détail d'ailleurs très bien cette étape donc c'est vrai que c'est dur de passer à côté...)

mes 2 cents et demi...

----------

## Enlight

 *E11 wrote:*   

> [MaVie] Raa, le point 9 : configuration du kernel ! Quand je débutais, qu'est ce que j'ai sué pour ce machin   (heureusement qu'il y avait genkernel même si c'était pas top...  )[/MaVie]
> 
> Sinon, entre le point 9 et 10, je rajouterais : "Edition des fichiers de configurations et installations des programmes 'systèmes' " car en suivant le manuel gentoo "classique" la plupart de la configuration se fait là, et on ne peut la passer sous peine de non démarrage de gentoo. (le manuel détail d'ailleurs très bien cette étape donc c'est vrai que c'est dur de passer à côté...)
> 
> mes 2 cents et demi...

 

Moi Mossieur, même quand je fais une LFS je prends plus la doc   :Cool:  (oui je me la pète mais aujourd'hui c'est spécial j'ai le droit) , Alors stop ou c'est 4h de colle et un mot à faire signer aux parents  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## E11

 *Enlight wrote:*   

>  *E11 wrote:*   [MaVie] Raa, le point 9 : configuration du kernel ! Quand je débutais, qu'est ce que j'ai sué pour ce machin   (heureusement qu'il y avait genkernel même si c'était pas top...  )[/MaVie]
> 
> Sinon, entre le point 9 et 10, je rajouterais : "Edition des fichiers de configurations et installations des programmes 'systèmes' " car en suivant le manuel gentoo "classique" la plupart de la configuration se fait là, et on ne peut la passer sous peine de non démarrage de gentoo. (le manuel détail d'ailleurs très bien cette étape donc c'est vrai que c'est dur de passer à côté...)
> 
> mes 2 cents et demi... 
> ...

 

Moi non plus quand je joue à Live For Speed (LFS), je n'ai pas besoin de doc   :Rolling Eyes:  (bon d'accord, je vais me cacher c'est pas joli le jeu de mot   :Embarassed:   :Laughing: )

Sinon ben j'ai raison ! car je suis moi, et par définition, moi à toujours raison !  :Cool:   :Laughing:  (à prendre au 2e degré hein  :Wink: )

Ah, 4heures de colle... si tu le prends par les sentiments...  :Embarassed:   :Sad: 

Mdr lol ! 

PS : Moralité de l'histoire, peut importe ou tu fais cette config, ce qui faut c'est qu'elle soit faite  :Wink:  mais au début, je propose que tu la fasses en suivant le manuel  :Mr. Green:   :Wink: 

PSS : et mais oh ! depuis quand un jeune comme toi, envois un vieu comme moi, en retenue ?  :Razz:   :Laughing:  mdr !

PSSS : faut pas faire attention, il est 3h du mat...

----------

## Enlight

Depuis que je viens de passer à l'année supérieure   :Wink: 

----------

## E11

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> Depuis que je viens de passer à l'année supérieure  

 

Ben vi, moi aussi, je suis en 2006  :Shocked:   :Razz:   :Laughing:  lol ! (et dans quelques mois, je serai même en 2007  :Razz:  lol)

Par contre moi je suis de février 2004 euh nananèèreuh ! lol (je parles du forum évidement  :Razz: ) pour le reste...   :Rolling Eyes:   :Razz: 

Bon faut que j'aille dormir moi, parce que ça devient grave là   :Rolling Eyes:   :Laughing: 

----------

## d2_racing

Salut, bienvenue à toi dans le monde de Linux.

Tout d'abord, Gentoo je considère ça comme une métadistribution et en plus c'est une educdistribution.

En effet,une métadistribution, car c'est une version friendly d'une LFS et c'est une distribution éducative avant tout,car

on doit comprendre ce qu'on fait pour que ça fonctionne  :Smile: 

Pour ma part, si tu veux comprendre tout ce que tu vas faire, je te conseil de lire plusieurs fois le guide d'installation et 

d'installer un Stage 3 ni plus ni moins.De plus, tu devrais compiler ton noyau a la main, car je suis pas un partisant de Genkernel,

et enfin,utilise le forum au maximum pour trouver tes réponses.

De plus, en plus du guide d'installation et il y a plein de guide sur des sujets spécifique que tu vas devoir lire aussi, comme par exemple

le guide sur ALSA.

De plus, tu sembles voir apprendre et t'investir dans ce projet d'installation.

Alors voici mon conseil, fait toi une partition qui va contenir ton / et ton home et aussi ton /boot.

Fait toi une partition de 30 Gig en fait.

Ensuite fait toi une swap de 1 gig.

Avant de me faire mitrailler pour les autres du forum, je lui conseil d'utiliser ceci à cause du script de blinkeye.

Tu devrais aussi créer une partition pont en FAT32 de 5 Gig qui va te servir de partition d'échange entre Linux et Microsoft si le coeur d'en dit.

De plus je te conseil une autre chose.Quand tu vas avoir installé Grub et que ton noyau (configuré à la main) va booter sans kernel panic,

fait toi un merveilleux Stage 4  :Smile: 

Comme ça, tu vas avoir un Ghost de ton Gentoo.

Enfin, pour t'aider, j'ai écris une documentation non-officiel des étapes à suivre pour installer Gentoo jusqu'à l'installation d'un Gensplash.

J'ai écris(avec plusieurs co-auteurs bien sûr  :Smile: ) le tout à partir de la config de mon ordinateur et ça va servir dans le future...parce que je suis québécois et 

la configuration diffère légèrement des français(fr_CA).

Il y a pas mal de monde qui ont contribués à ce projet, dont notre future modérateur Trevoke,Sven et Xavier Neys pour ne pas les nommer.

Vu que c'est pas officiel et surtout online, je vais t'envoyer le lien par mp.

Bonne chance et surtout bonne lecture  :Smile: 

----------

